#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > The Miscellaneous Zone >  >  Strange things

## bhalothiya

A rat can last longer without water than a camel.Your stomach has to produce a new layer of mucus every two weeks or it will digest itself.The dot over the letter "i" is called a tittle.A raisin dropped in a glass of fresh champagne will bounce up and down continuously from the bottom of the glass to the top.A female ferret will die if it goes into heat and cannot find a mate.Chewing gum while peeling onions will keep you from crying.A 2 X 4 is really 1-1/2" by 3-1/2".During the chariot scene in "Ben Hur," a small red car can be seen in the distance (and Heston's wearing a watch).On average, 12 newborns will be given to the wrong parents daily! (That explains a few mysteries....)Sherlock Holmes NEVER said, "Elementary, my dear Watson."Because metal was scarce, the Oscars given out during World War II were made of wood.The number of possible ways of playing the first four moves per side in a game of chess is 318,979,564,000.There are no words in the dictionary that rhyme with orange, purple and silver.Astronauts are not allowed to eat beans before they go into space because passing wind in a spacesuit damages them.The very first bomb dropped by the Allies on Berlin in World War II killed the only elephant in the Berlin Zoo.Weatherman Willard Scott was the first Ronald McDonald.If one places a tiny amount of liquor on a scorpion, it will instantly go mad and sting itself to death. (Who was the sadist who discovered this??)Bruce Lee was so fast that they actually had to s-l-o-w film down so you could see his moves. That's the opposite of the norm.The first CD pressed in the US was Bruce Springsteen's "Born in the USA."The original name for butterfly was flutterby.The phrase "rule of thumb" is derived from an old English law which stated that you couldn't beat your wife with anything wider than your thumb.The first product Motorola started to develop was a record player for automobiles. At that time, the most known player on the market was Victrola, so they called themselves Motorola.Roses may be red, but violets are indeed violet.By raising your legs slowly and lying on your back, you cannot sink into quicksand.Celery has negative calories. It takes more calories to eat a piece of celery than the celery has in it to begin with.Charlie Chaplin once won third prize in a Charlie Chaplin look-alike contest.An old law in Bellingham, Washington, made it illegal for a woman to take more than three steps backwards while dancing!The Guinness Book of Records holds the record for being the book most often stolen from public libraries.The glue on Israeli postage is certified kosher.Bats always turn left when exiting a cave!In the 1400's a law was set forth that a man was not allowed to beat his wife with a stick no thicker than his thumb. Hence we have "the rule of thumb"The first couple to be shown in bed together on prime time TV were Fred and Wilma Flintstone.Men can read smaller print then women can; women can hear better.It is impossible to lick your elbow.The State with the highest percentage of people who walk to work: AlaskaThe average number of people airborne over the US any given hour: 61,000Intelligent people have more zinc and copper in their hair.The first novel ever written on a typewriter: Tom Sawyer.The San Francisco Cable cars are the only mobile National Monuments.If a statue in the park of a person on a horse has both front legs in the air, the person died in battle. If the horse has one front leg in the air the person died as a result of wounds received in battle. If the horse has all four legs on the ground, the person died of natural causes.In Shakespeare's time, mattresses were secured on bed frames by ropes. When you pulled on the ropes the mattress tightened, making the bed firmer to sleep on. Hence the phrase......... "goodnight, sleep tight."It was the accepted practice in Babylon 4,000 years ago that for a month after the wedding, the bride's father would supply his son-in-law with all the mead he could drink. Mead is a honey beer and because their calendar was lunar based, this period was called the honey month, which we know today as the "honeymoon".In English pubs, ale is ordered by pints and quarts... So in old England, when customers got unruly, the bartender would yell at them, "Mind your pints and quarts, and settle down."It's where we get the phrase "mind your P's and Q's"Many years ago in England, pub frequenters had a whistle baked into the rim, or handle, of their ceramic cups. When they needed a refill, they used the whistle to get some service. "Wet your whistle" is the phrase inspired by this practice.





  Similar Threads: Four Things to Remember pps 50 Things everyone should know Things don't go according to ur plan 50 Things everyone should know WTF!! Did you know these strange facts??

----------

